
Times Higher Education 2009: Top 200 World Universities - yarapavan
http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/Rankings2009-Top200.html
======
danohuiginn
A British newspaper produces a ranking where 4 of the top 6 universities are
British. I'm sure that's just a coincidence.

------
tokenadult
The submitted link currently isn't working for me after repeated attempts (too
busy?). Is this link

<http://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings>

a path to the same ranking list?

~~~
yarapavan
Checked it. It works for me.

The other link you suggest, is not working for me!!

------
Confusion
Oh come on, this is ridiculous. There are 11 Dutch universities in there (out
of 16), but only 10 German universities (out of 383) and 4 French universities
(out of at least 85)?

~~~
barry-cotter
Might be ridiculous, might not. French general universities are cookie cutter,
they're al meant to be more or less equivalent. The Grande Écoles focus on one
specific subject, so they get _hammered_ on rankings, but they are all
excellent in their fields. There are no great German universities, full stop,
for the same reason as in France, and tehy don't have a GE equivalent. There
are some departments in some universities that are world class, Karlsruhe in
CS, Saarbrucken in Computational Linguistics.

------
travisjeffery
Man, UofT (where I go) would be way the hell up there if the people that went
here actually liked going here. I'm a Math Specialist and Computer Science
major and I love it.

~~~
p_h
Yeah, no school spirit, and how does U of T lose marks on international
students? I don't really see how the student population could be more diverse.

